# De inheemse bevolking heeft ook veel verhalen over mysterieuze gebeurtenissen in het woud



## cholandesa

Some advice please on the translation of the phrase below:

De inheemse bevolking heeft ook veel verhalen over mysterieuze gebeurtenissen in het woud, waarvan ze zeggen dat het vele geesten herbergt die er hun hand niet voor omdraaien om bezoekers met slechte plannen een goede schrik te bezorgen!

The part where I´m struggling is emboldened in the original phrase below:

Locals also have many stories of mysterious occurrences in the forest, which is said to house many spirits that act as protectors of the jungle, *not shy to* give visitors with bad intentions a little scare! 

Other comments about the phrase also appreciated.. (My Dutch is rusty!)

Alvast bedankt,

Elise


----------



## jippie

cholandesa said:


> Some advice please on the translation of the phrase below:
> 
> De inheemse bevolking heeft ook veel verhalen over mysterieuze gebeurtenissen in het woud, waarvan ze zeggen dat het vele geesten herbergt die er hun hand niet voor omdraaien om bezoekers met slechte plannen een goede schrik te bezorgen!
> 
> The part where I´m struggling is emboldened in the original phrase below:
> 
> *The indigenous* *(population)* Locals also *has* many stories of mysterious occurrences in the forest, which is said to house many spirits that act as protectors of the jungle, *not shy to* give visitors with bad intentions a little scare!
> 
> Other comments about the phrase also appreciated.. (My Dutch is rusty!)
> 
> Alvast bedankt,
> 
> Elise


 
Alternatives for *'ergens je hand niet voor omdraaien': that don't doubt to..., ...that easily...* The meaning of the expression is to do something very easily, without problems, out of experience. Here is has a more figurative meaning and I would chose 'dont doubt to'.

About 'Locals': The political more correct term is 'indigenous people or population.'

The frase 'that act as protectors of the jungle' is not in the original Dutch text, maybe you just forgot to type it?


----------



## cholandesa

Whoops,

Ik ben juist die zin van het Engels naar het Nederlands aan het vertalen, had ik zeker niet duidelijk gemaakt!

Over locals: dat is prima, want kolonisten en immigranten van Puerto Maldonado hebben deze verhalen ook, alleen in het Nederlands wist ik even niet goed hoe dat te zeggen, en heb ik het met inheemse bevolking vervangen. (maar nu komt in me op dat lokale bevolking prima klinkt, toch?)

Over protectors in the forest: dat was ik inderdaad vergeten.

Hier probeer ik het opnieuw:

_De lokale bevolking heeft ook veel verhalen over mysterieuze gebeurtenissen in het bos, waarvan ze zeggen dat het vele geesten herbergt die het regenwoud beschermen, en__ hun hand er niet voor omdraaien om bezoekers met slechte plannen een goede schrik te bezorgen!_

Waar het mij vooral om gaat is hoe ik hetzelfde gevoel van not shy to.. in het Nederlands kan zeggen..

Bedankt!!


----------



## jippie

Heb je hier wat aan?

_De lokale bevolking heeft ook ve*le* verhalen over mysterieuze gebeurtenissen in het bos, *dat volgens hen* vele geesten herbergt die het regenwoud beschermen, en__ *er* *niet voor terugschrikken* om bezoekers met slechte *bedoelingen* *de stuipen op het lijf te jagen*!_

Saludos!


----------



## cholandesa

ahhhh jippie, geweldig!!

Dat zocht ik inderdaad precies, ik praat zo weinig Nederlands tegenwoordig dat het er niet meer zo mooi uitkomt...

Ontzettend bedankt!!! 

Elise


----------



## jippie

Con mucho gusto!


----------



## Arrius

*"....not too shy to* give visitors with bad intentions a little scare!"
 A,


----------



## Pek

Anders is "ergens voor terugdeinzen" is een wat meer literair synoniem van ergens van terugschrikken.


----------



## Lopes

maar 'de stuipen op het lijf jagen' is dan weer wat minder literair..


----------

